# Karlow



## karlow (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello everbody! It was the title of my englishbook in scool. So...my english is not very good but I think there's no possibility to write in swedish here?or? anyway....
My name is karl(karlow for the register) and I've been playing since I was a child. And I've had a period in my life when other things have been more importent such as children and getting married and try to run the hole familybuisness....but now I've starting over with my music and write a lots of songs just for my wellbeing but I can't ignore that there's a point to post some demos around and get some critisim...

Well it's nice to look in here /karl 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings Karl - nice seeing you here - welcome to V.I. Control! There may be a couple of here that can speak your language but the majority is in English. At any rate, enjoy the forum. 8)


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome Karl,

There's a lot of knowledge here on this FORUM, and probably alot of people in the same situation (family, marriage, etc), but we all share the same interest: Music. So enjoy yourself here at VI and definetely when you can post some demos.

Pablo


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome Karl!
Enjoy yourself at V.I. and post some demos! :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice to have you here Karl. :D It's always good to see new faces. Have fun looking around! Hope to hear more from you...


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Karl,

Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------

